# Best Apps for you/ What do you use?



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

Got this idea from Hamsters,* I only ask that you give a few minutes every once in a while I don't expect this to happen in a single sitting or post.* I plan to update when I can. And I still thing even for us, it can be useful because we get to see trends, and maybe even if a certain app works better on a certain generation GB/ICS. There's probably been one of these before somewhere and this might not be the correct perhaps it should be in an app or general thread, but since I want to hear from users of the Droid X when Possible it is relevant. I'm going to start. If I Miss a category just add it to you list. And please specify if it's a paid app, free, or free with ads. I hate ads. And now on to the show. and list your how long you've been rooting/flashing roms on your X I wouldn't worry about specifying if it's paid or what. Unless there are significant feature differences with whichever you use either paid or free.

I've had my X since Jan before last. I have until this Jan coming to upgrade if I do and unless they offer an upgrade sooner. een Rooting/Romming since about Liberty 0.4/0.5 Since well before .595/.596 when there was a leaked release every week and everyone was like I think this is going to be the OTA...LOL Now on to the show.
File manager, Currently File Expert/Root Browser that comes with with Rom Toolbox, and *File Expert*
Audio Player, I'm really liking Apollo, but I like the stoc MIUI player and *Player Pro*., Thinking about trying *TTpod*, Also like *Apollo* that co mes with *CM9*
Samba Client: *AndSMB,* and now *ES File Explore*r
*Rom ToolBox Pro*, I've had a license since way before the name change which is how I got the early GB Roms
Titanium Backup
*LUX* for enabling the aosp CM9 brightness settings. It doesn't let you disable the key lights though. (For Stock Roms)
*QuickPic f*or a gallery replacement , its much faster than most out there that I've came across
*Autostarts* or *Rom Toolbox Pro* althogh I use the latter fro almost everything, Adblocker, backing up a few apps, Tweaking, and when on stock roms, all the theming, animations, boot ani's and icons, Even CPU profiles if you're so inclined
I'm still a flashaholic , but got excellent life on Rev/Pooka, MIUI GB, VXL, and a couple others. I could post screens, but I can't seem to reproduce it anyway.
As ttime Permits I'm going to add to the list you guys do the same.

Thanks, and Thanks to those who've expressed their opinions, the play store give feedback, but its a different kind. From users of all skill levels, from people who build their own kernels, to those who are lucky to take a picture. If you're on this forum I'd trust you're opinions more, even members who haven't been around forever or don't root or anything yet, you will be soon, LOL
griz

PS I'd love to see this list grow and grow, to even include office apps and games for those of you who've tried them. I'm actually looking for a good calander/Task/ Sync with Gmail/Thunderbird/Sunbird/Lightning apps. I have the google for Thunderbird add on called google sync, or google for thuderbird.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I have been rooting and romming my Droid X since last October. I remember getting the GB 596 leak and how scared I was of screwing things up. Now I'm a prop and Assn getting the Gnex for my birthday (September 3rd). Liberty 0.4 I believe was my first custom ROM.

1. File manager: Solid explorer beta 2. Has a 4.9 rating. (look up my thread on this app), free (no ads)
2. Audio Player: Google Play Music or Apollo both free (no ads)
3. Samba Client: Solid Explorer Beta 2
4. Root Tools: Solid explorer. Free (no ads) 
*I'm pretty much through with flashing until I get my Gnex. I'm switching between MIUI GB and VXR which give me the best battery life + customizations

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

1. OI File Manager
2. Google Play Music
3. Titanium Backup
4. ROM Toolbox/Manager
5. Reddit is fun
I can't live without these apps.


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

1.OI File Manager 
2.Titanium Backup
3.SManager(SCRIPTS! V8 SUPERCHARGER, ETC)
4.Player Pro(Apollo or Google Music doesn't let you choose folders. )
5.YouTube!!!


----------



## wicozani (Dec 21, 2011)

I've owned my Droid X for more than 2 years. I was rooted and flashing within the first several months, and currently running recent version of CM9, but previously ran most Froyo and GB roms. In no particular order, my most used and cherished apps for the Droid X have been
Titanium Backup Pro
Root Explorer
DroidX/2 Bootstrapper
Superuser
Fancy Widgets (paid version)
Go SMS Pro
Simple Calendar Widget
Taptu news reader
Tapatalk
Plume twitter client (a recent find)
Overskreen
TeslaLED
SetCPU (paid version)
AdFree
Car Home Ultra (paid version)
Swype Beta
Launcher Pro (for older roms, I love the 3d app drawer effect)
Rootzwiki forum app
Call Log Backup and Restore
SMS Backup and Restore
Gratefully, most of these apps work fine on the Jelly Bean OS.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

File Manager: Root Explorer
Music Player: Poweramp
Random app: Tapatalk (even though it crashes fairly regularly still - its more or less mandatory)
Required Root App: Titanium Pro (don't even try telling me any other app that can come close to what Titanium can; and the convenience it offers! And it *ALWAYS* works!)

When I had my DX it was a launch DX; I had it rooted as soon as it was available (sometime within the week if I remember - pushing rageagainstthecage to the phone - first experience hacking an Android device lol). Flashed an early Froyo ROM on the Froyo leak back when the phone itself was still on Eclair for everyone else. (Froyo Dynamite) ran that puppy for a long time, GB came and went, then right when 2nd-init got rolling I upped to GB thinking it was finally time to upgrade... then promptly downgraded to Froyo so I could run 2nd-init lol. My DX never saw a single OTA (and never will, as I left it last running CM7 in my sister's hands).


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

> 4. Root Tools: Solid explorer. Free (no)


Alright quick question about Solid Explorer. How the heck do I mount rw?? I'm trying to change something in /system and I can't because it's mounted read only! Obviously mounting when in root explorer is incredibly easy, but I like the look and features that come with Solid Explorer so I'd really like to know how to do this.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

kwest12 said:


> Alright quick question about Solid Explorer. How the heck do I mount rw?? I'm trying to change something in /system and I can't because it's mounted read only! Obviously mounting when in root explorer is incredibly easy, but I like the look and features that come with Solid Explorer so I'd really like to know how to do this.


Well my system has always been r/w when using solid explorer so idk. You do it in terminal

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'm actually a bit surprised mine hasn't remained in r/w because I've toggled it there with root explorer many a time. I wonder if perhaps root explorer sets it to auto-revert or something. Either way I'm going to shoot the developer of Solid Explorer an email requesting an easy toggle mount feature like the one in root explorer.


----------

